# mon G4 ne s'allume plus ......



## sebetdomi (17 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
mon ibook G4 ne s'allume, rien.
qd je le mets sous tension, il ya juste la petite roue qui tourne dans le vide pendant trèèèèès longtemps et rien ne se passe...
il y a qques mois, il avait deja buggé en n'affichant que le logo avec un point d'exclamation a l'allumage, rien de plus...
je l'ai emmené chez un reparateur mac qui a reussi a la redemarrer (comment jen sais rien..)
bref, super contente, je rentre chez moi, je l'allume, je surfe sur le web et la au bout de 45 min : plantage , la roue tourne ds le vide, internet est bloqué., un bruit de moteur qui cherche ds le vide se fait entendre..... obligée de l'eteindre manuellement et depuis il ne s'allume meme plus...
le pb c'est que j'ai pas mal de logiciels dessus (ainsi que des doc et photos) et que je viens de me prendre un imac, et j'aurais aimé transferer les données du portable...
je ne sais pas comment faire...
qi qqun a une idée je suis preneuse:rose:


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Mai 2009)

Le bruit de moteur me fait penser au disque dur HS. Pour les donner tu n'avais pas de sauvegarde ?

Le bruit est t-il pareil que celui de la video ? -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZyvuBbjyNg&feature=related


----------



## sebetdomi (17 Mai 2009)

non pas ce bruit là ! plutot comme si ca tournait dans le vide, un bruit de moteur !


----------



## marctiger (18 Mai 2009)

Inutile de faire un double-post, cela ne fait qu'embrouiller et retarder l'aide demandée. :hein:

*http://forums.macg.co/macbook/il-ne-sallume-pas-jai-fais-des-recherches-je-trouve-pas-264200.html*


----------



## sebetdomi (18 Mai 2009)

pardon, je ne me souvenais plus, car j'ai posté sur bcp de supports !
encore désolée :rose:


----------



## marctiger (18 Mai 2009)

sebetdomi a dit:


> pardon, je ne me souvenais plus, car j'ai posté sur bcp de supports !
> encore désolée :rose:



Bah oui mais faudrait y faire plus attention à l'avenir, car en posant les mêmes questions à divers endroits tout le monde s'y perd, la preuve est que toi-même tu ne savais plus.
Que dire alors de ceux qui tentent de t'aider.


----------

